# Target for bare shaft tune



## SWATCOP (Oct 6, 2006)

Use the block but make sure that you are shooting straight into it. Set it on a table or saw horses so that it is the same height as your bow.


----------



## harleyryder (May 2, 2005)

If you're going to bare shaft tune you do not depend on how the shaft is sticking out of the target as this can and will give false impressions.


----------



## minnow (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm planning on doing the same - some winter time basement tuning. I was going to try bare shafting through paper with some colored chalk or perhaps lipstick near the nock. Can we get some more suggestions for proper setups for bareshaft tuning?

I read somewhere on this forum that you could take an empty cardboard box, then lay squares of cardboard in the box, or layers of newspaper, and shoot into the bottom of the box (the face of the layers of cardboard or newspaper). The writer claimed this would give you a good indication of arrow orientation.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

*Bare shaft tuning*

Agree with Harleyryder. Sure, tune in your basement, but bare shaft tuning is shooting through paper, not seeing if arrow enters target straight. There are too many variables.


----------



## Huntnjerms (Nov 2, 2005)

I hang a block target from my garage door slides, and made a papertuning frame out of PVC and use some cheap clamps and old newspapers. I also only have a one car garage and am only able to safely shoot the width of it. due to the limited amount of space i hung a tractor trailer mudflap about 3 inchs from the wall behind my target to slow down the arrows that hit soft spots in the target and arrows from going into the drywall.


----------

